# Monter une dalle tactile sur un iMac G4



## guiguilap (14 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Je poste pour vous faire part d'un projet que j'ai en tête... 

J'ai la possibilité qu'acquérir un iMac G4 700 Mhz, et j'ai envie de m'acheter une chaîne hifi Bang & Olufsen, d'une grand qualité. 

L'idée de l'Airport Express avec AirTunes me parait assez limitée, même si je peux commander le MacPro diffusant la musique depuis le iPhone. :rose: 

J'ai donc eu l'idée de prendre cet iMac G4, et accéder par FrontRow ou par iTunes aux bibliothèques partagées, afin de pouvoir "voir" ce que j'écoute. Mais le problème était pour la commande, une souris, pour une chaîne hifi, c'est pas spécialement confortable, et l'Apple Remote ne m'intéresse pas trop, je n'aime pas avoir 50 télécommandes pour arriver à une fonction. 

L'idée du tactile m'est donc venue, surtout à l'heure où l'iPhone en fait profiter pas mal de monde, laissant penser que cette technologie va se démocratiser ... 

Je ne sais pas si il est facile de démonter l'écran de ce mac, afin d'enlever la dalle LCD, et je ne sais pas si 3 cm d'espace sont disponibles pour l'ajout d"un film tactile Elo, marque 100 % compatible Mac OS.

C'est donc pour savoir si d'autres ont la même idée que moi, et pour savoir si vous savez si c'est possible matériellement que je viens ici. :mouais:

Merci d'avance, et à bientôt !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

L'idée est alléchante, y a pas de doute là-dessus   
Quant à la réalisation, je suis un peu plus perplexe  
D'une part d'un point de vue technique (où trouver un dalle mutli-touch au format de l'imacG4) et d'autre part, au point de vue finance! (Tu va douiller, mais sec    )

Mais si tu as du temps, de la persévérance, un brin de folie et de l'argent, vas-y fais toi plaisirs et n'oublie pas les photos! 

Ps: Désolé Guillaume, j'avoue pas t'avoir beaucoup aidé :rose:


----------



## guiguilap (14 Avril 2008)

Les dalles multitouch existent en 15", et c'est juste un film transparant à ajouter sur la dalle LCD existante.
La question est : est-ce qu'il y a 3 mm d'épaisseur en rab' dans la coque de l'écran de l'iMac G4 ? :mouais:

Je souhite avoir la réponse, question de pas acheter un iMAc pour rien .

Merci


----------



## da capo (14 Avril 2008)

Si le budget est "moyennement" un pb, pourquoi choisir un imac G4 700  et se compliquer la vie à essayer de monter un film tactile ELO ?

Je trouverais plus judicieux d'acheter un mini *plus* un écran tactile.

Certes, ce n'est pas le même look, mais c'est tout de suite plus efficace.


----------



## guiguilap (14 Avril 2008)

Le iMac G4 est l'idéal en tactile, avec son écran "mobile", et le design dans le salon est magnifique.
L'avantage c'est surtout la bidouille, ca rend "exclusif".


----------



## clochelune (14 Avril 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> La question est : est-ce qu'il y a 3 mm d'épaisseur en rab' dans la coque de l'écran de l'iMac G4 ?
> 
> ***
> 
> ...



as-tu été faire un tour chez MacBidouille où justement ils seront sans doute enchantés de cette idée ?

sans oublier de nous tenir au courant par ici!

sinon, je ne peux t'aider...

l'iMac G4 est-il le Tournesol ?
car alors là je comprends question design!!

tiens-nous au courant...

je ne saurai répond à ta question concernant l'épaisseur de l'écran pour insérer le film transparent


----------



## guiguilap (14 Avril 2008)

Salut Clochelune ! Ca me fait plaisir de te voir 

J'ai posé le problème chez MacBidouille, et les réponses ne fleurissent pas .

Le iMac G4 est bien le Tournesol, le plus beau des macs :love:


----------



## ntx (14 Avril 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> J'ai la possibilité qu'acquérir un iMac G4 700 Mhz, et j'ai envie de m'acheter une chaîne hifi Bang & Olufsen, d'une grand qualité.
> 
> J'ai donc eu l'idée de prendre cet iMac G4, et accéder par FrontRow ou par iTunes aux bibliothèques partagées, afin de pouvoir "voir" ce que j'écoute.


J'espère que tu ne comptes pas alimenter une chaîne HIFI haut de gamme avec de la musique compressée, MP3 ou AAC  Sinon quel gachis


----------



## guiguilap (14 Avril 2008)

J'encode mes CDs en Apple Lossless.

Sinon j'ai vu une dalle compatible Mac .

J'ai téléphoné au SAV, et ils confirment la compatibilité.

Ca coûte donc 98 + 31 = 129 euros.


----------



## ntx (14 Avril 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> J'encode mes CDs en Apple Lossless.


J'ai pas encore essayé ce format, parce que je peux te dire que du AAC sur une chaîne un tant soit peu correcte on entend que c'est loin du son du CD.


----------



## guiguilap (14 Avril 2008)

Apple Lossless, c'est du son compressé sans perte de qualité. On a la qualité d'un CD.

Ca m'évite de rayer mes CDs originaux en les mettant sans arrêt en lecture


----------



## CBi (14 Avril 2008)

C'est très faisable et si tu veux te procurer une dalle touchscreen compatible avec le Mac G4, c'est ici


----------



## guiguilap (14 Avril 2008)

CBi a dit:


> C'est très faisable et si tu veux te procurer une dalle touchscreen compatible avec le Mac G4, c'est ici



Je ne vois pas les prix, et il me semble que cette société installe, mais ne vend pas en pièces détachées.


----------



## Anthony (21 Avril 2008)

L'idée me paraît bonne (d'autant plus bonne que je voulais me faire une tablette musicale avec mon vieux Wallstreet, donc je te comprends). Le coup des dalles résistives OneTouch me paraît judicieux.

Et pour en finir sur le son, grand audiophile que je suis, je dois avouer être plutôt surpris par le AAC, qui se défend sur un iPod ou une chaîne 'Hi-Fi' moyenne, mais pour le reste, vive le FLAC ou le LossLess...


----------



## guiguilap (21 Avril 2008)

Exact, le magasin m'a répondu et m'a assuré qu'ils avaient un contrôleur USB pour mac.

Maintenant il me reste plus qu'a trouver les sous pour le iMac, et pour la dalle...

Je suis a sec, je viens de commander un iPod Mini Gold en Australie (j'aime bien les objets rares)... 

Seule demande que j'ai a vous faire :

Reste t-il 6mm derrière la dalle de l'iMac ? (entre le dos de la dalle et la coque)
Un port USB interne est-il disponible ?
Reste t-il assez de place dans le tube entre l'écran et le socle pour un câble ? supplémentaire ?


----------



## Anthony (21 Avril 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Exact, le magasin m'a répondu et m'a assuré qu'ils avaient un contrôleur USB pour mac.
> 
> Maintenant il me reste plus qu'a trouver les sous pour le iMac, et pour la dalle...
> 
> ...



iPod Mini Gold....... On aura les photos ??

Sinon, il semble qu'il y ait bien un USB interne sur l'iMac G4, mais je n'en suis pas sûr. Quant à la place dans le tube, ça ne me semble pas un problème (mais je peux me tromper); mais l'articulation du tube, elle, va en poser un, surtout si la place est limitée. Par contre, comme je n'ai pas de Tournesol sous la main, je ne peut pas te dire pour la place derrière l'écran. Tu as regardé du côté de iFixit les photos de démontage ? Je crois aussi avoir des vidéos du démontage par SVM Mac...


----------



## guiguilap (21 Avril 2008)

Pas de soucis pour les photos, c'est un Refurb Apple Australien, j'aurais donc pas le déballage dans la vraie boîte, mais dans la boîte refurb.


----------



## Anthony (21 Avril 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Pas de soucis pour les photos, c'est un Refurb Apple Australien, j'aurais donc pas le déballage dans la vraie boîte, mais dans la boîte refurb.



Cool pour nous, un peu moins pour toi (ça fait moins collector)


----------



## kitetrip (21 Avril 2008)

Oula la bidouille me semble vraiment tendue...
Déjà je ne sais pas comment tu vas faire passer les fils dans le bras. Il faudra le démonter entièrement et je me demande vec quel outillage  . Sans comptez qu'il faudra démonter entièrement l'iMac ce qui est loin d'être une partie de plaisir (et tu verras que dans la boule il n'y pas beaucoup de place).

Quelques mesures à l'arrache sur le mien (t'as de la chance j'ai la motivation ) :







Ca c'est pour te donner un ordre d'idée de l'espace de la dalle LCD et du bord de l'écran :




​ 
Seulement trois vis comme celles-ci et en dessous de l'écran (pour le modèle 17 pouces, pour le modèle 15 pouces il y en a beaucoup plus) :




​
Epaisseur du boîtier de l'écran :




​
Pour le bras c'est vraiment du costaud. Il maintient l'écran et sert également de poignée de transport, si bien que l'on peut soulever dans problème les 10,4kg de la bête 




​
Et enfin détail sur la rotule :




​
Voilà, j'espère que ça t'avanceras un peu 
​


----------



## guiguilap (22 Avril 2008)

Merci bien, ce qu'il me faudrait surtout, c'est un volontaire pour ouvrir l'écran de son iMac pour savoir si la dalle est collée à la coque à l'arrière ou si il reste quelque chose et surtout combien...


----------



## guiguilap (22 Avril 2008)

anthony.n a dit:


> Cool pour nous, un peu moins pour toi (ça fait moins collector)



Je vais essayer de trouver une boîte d'iPod Mini OR en occaz, mais une chose est sure : un iPod Mini neuf REFURB a plus de valeur qu'un d'occasion avec sa boîte :love:


----------



## kitetrip (22 Avril 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Merci bien, ce qu'il me faudrait surtout, c'est un volontaire pour ouvrir l'écran de son iMac pour savoir si la dalle est collée à la coque à l'arrière ou si il reste quelque chose et surtout combien...


 
Ca va être dûr de trouver, moi je touche plusà mon iMac ​


----------



## guiguilap (22 Avril 2008)

"plus" ?

T'as déjà fait des bêtises ? :rateau:


----------



## kitetrip (22 Avril 2008)

Nan, je l'ai déjà remis à neuf... J'ai tout démonté jusqu'au ventilateur pour bien le nettoyer, j'ai également changé le disque dur de 80Go par un 250Go et le graveur qui avait rendu l'âme.

Rien que ça c'est du bon bricolage, la machine n'est clairement pas conçue pour se démonter :rateau: Tout est petit, les mécanismes sont fragiles (le montage du graveur n'est pas si simple au final et le mécanisme de la trappe est difficile à mettre en place).

En tout cas le mieux est de te procurer le PDF de démontage de l'iMac G4 (il doit encore trainer sur le net), il mentionne le démontage de l'écran :





















(on voit bien que c'est le 17" avant la révision majeure *USB2, ram DDR* car sur les derniers il n'y a pas autant de vis)


----------



## guiguilap (22 Avril 2008)

Les photos sont de toi ?


----------



## kitetrip (22 Avril 2008)

Nan elles viennent du PDF de maintenance de l'iMac


----------



## guiguilap (22 Avril 2008)

Merci, ça va bien m'aider


----------

